# Viszla overdrive



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok, 

So here's a quick question: Am I the only V owner that brings out an apparently tired V for a walk, to come back home and have him bounce of well, EVERYTHING and the kitchen sink as if he just got into overdrive!?!?!?
He seems to find a second or third wind once he gets back from his walk! 

...thinking of renaming him Turbo!! 

AT


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

No...No you are not the only one. When we bring Chuck and Riley home, Riley goes insane. It is scary at times.....


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Haha no, not alone! I think maybe he is just overtired. Either that or he is giving it all he was holding back, if that is possible for a V, and letting off the last bit of steam! Haha

But, when my boy was overtired he would be a total nut job!! He should be asleep.right when we get home but nope. Instead, he would go running through the house knocking things over and then he would completely crash!! Haha 

He still does this now sometimes but in a smaller version. He will play and "Roo and eeee" in his blankets as he rolls around! Haha or he will grab a food bowl in his mouth and trot around teasing everyone. But, like I said...then he crashes!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh yeah, the little bugger's off leash for an hour then I bring him back home thinking he's had enough... surprise! He looks like a ping pong ball on steroids in the house! Thank goodness that we've got boundaries in the house limiting his pingpongness!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Olive goes mad for about 30mins/hour after a walk then crashes for about 2 hours asleep upside down somewhere!

mad gingers!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

AT,



> to come back home and have him bounce of well, EVERYTHING and the kitchen sink as if he just got into overdrive!?!?!?


That is only third gear! When you have two and they hit 3rd all heck breaks loose. Overdrive is reserved for ground squirrels in the field. ;D

Fun to watch though. Our house has become "Vizsla friendly". In other words, everything of importance is 4 feet high or higher. : If it broke, we didn't need it.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It doesn't matter how long we hunt or run, mine still have to check the backyard for squirrels as soon as we enter the house.
After a duck hunt yesterday mine still ran the fields for a good hour. Hour and a half trip home and as soon as we walk in the door they take off to the back yard to chase squirrels.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

AT,

Otto used to do that when he was younger - especially after leash walks. It seemed like he was way more wound up after the walk! 

Once we started making the leash walks more instructional, he'd be less crazy (but still crazy)!!

Now, (we live on second floor) I have him sit at the top of the stairs (try and control him flying up them!) and then have him heal to the cookie jar - treat him up - then heal him to his blanket and have him lay down. (I don't always use treats but when I want him to know he's really a good boy)! 

I think the tenAnt below must be as pleased as I am with him!! ;D


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles does this too. He runs into the house, up the stairs, and then zips through all the bedrooms until he collapses on his bed smiling. ;D


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Mine always do post-run or post-long walk "zoomies" too. We try to encourage it to happen outside in the yard before they come indoors.


----------



## Azeo (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh yeah! that's a normal occurence. Initially my partner thought I was telling porkies about having had a good 30mins run off leash, cos as soon as he steps in the house he switches gear to turbo :


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

YES!! I find that my boy is much crazier after a walk or run. I tried to explain this to one of my friends, and she didn't believe me, so I took a video of him after an 8k run... I bet this is familiar to all of you, too!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IBzXu21Z5o&feature=plcp&noredirect=1


----------

